# Stringer holder



## Aquafowler

I don't know if I'm the only one having this problem. The spike on my string kept coming out of my holder. Almost lost fish because of this. Tripped across this product at johnny's the other day. It's made by grindit gear. It's a spring loaded holder. I have to say it works great. With a little practice I can take my spike out one handed. I've never posted about a product before, but this one is as good as sliced bread!


----------



## captain gorton

Sounds like it need to look it up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Got this at BAAD. http://www.coastalfishinggear.com/wade_right_stringer_holder.php


----------



## trophytroutman

I use one and really like it.


----------



## smith04

I have heard that stringer holder described before. What (where) is Johnny's and a search for Grindit Gear gets no finds.

Can you tell me where to buy one?


----------



## TXplugger

http://shop.grindtt.com/product.sc?productId=110&categoryId=7


----------



## Salaqua

I use a piece of one inch PVC with two holes one side and two matching on the other. I push the stringer into two holes and over to through the other holes. It creates a lock. This way, if my stringer gets loose my fish cannot escape.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ficking

Happens sometimes this makes me so mad! How often do you experience this problem?


----------



## Bass14

They work well.


----------



## YakPropeller

*Lost Stringer*

Thanks for the insight, I lost a stringer last Friday, I have a Hole I Shoved the point into on my Yak and had Caught a nice 19" Trout, About an Hour Later I made a U-turn and noticed my stringer was gone lloked but couldn't find it, wish I would have had one of these, I am going to make one for my Yak and Wade Belt,


----------



## Aquafowler

Johnny's sport shop in eagle lake. I think the price was $25


----------



## Red3Fish

I dunno? For about the last 60 years, just tying a half hitch around a belt loop in my jeans always worked for me in the bays. 

Now when fishing in the surf, where a shark might be present, I would poke a hole in my jeans around the belt area, and run the stringer about a foot through it. The tension would hold it. If (when) a shark got it, it would pull out, with a little difficulty without taking me in tow.

But, then, back then I didn't have $25 to spend on a "stringer holder"! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## rayreds

*Holder*

How do you put the stringer back on the holder? I have to use two hands and find it a problem??


----------



## Sisco Kid

I have a metal clip thing you can try if you like, I'll try to post a pick tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquafowler

Your not tying a half hitch in my stringer. It's braided cable. And I don't know anyone that wears jeans wading. That must have been a LONG time ago! But hey if you don't like it don't buy it. Works great for me. Solved one of my problems. Thought I would share.


----------



## Red3Fish

LOL Well, if we ever meet I will buy you a beer, and then you will know someone who still wears jeans!! LOL Not knocking the stringer holder, I just don't need it.

Look at my age!! I grew up wade fishing, starting in the '50s, when wade fishing was more or less a "poor mans sport!" And wasn't too many of us either. We caught a lot of fish though!

Good Fishing
Later
R3F


----------



## Mojo281

I have had one of the grind stringer holders for three years... Bought it at the fishing show. Love it!!!


----------



## Sisco Kid

Here's that string spike holder for your belt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquafowler

I saw your age. That's why I said it! I'll let you get the first round, but I'll get the second. Would love to hear some stories from the old days.


----------



## McGuyver

Sisco Kid, where did you find that stringer holder?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid

I bought them at Academy a long time ago on clearance, if you want one your more than Welcome to come by and pick one up or 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Jack

FTU on the Gulf Frwy had 4 or 5 clips that look like the one in the coastalfishinggear site less the carabiner. They were near the swivels and such.


----------



## fish4food

I just recently got a hookset wading belt from academy that came with a pliers/ stringer holder. I like the holder but not so much the belt. Im not sure if you can buy the holder separate though.


----------



## Bill S

*Wade belt stringer holder*

The fastest holder and one that the stringer will not come loose from is a longliner clip. Used to find them often offshore attached to a large orange float. Make a loop using the existing mono attached to the clip and slide on your wade belt.


----------



## TimKT

Fishsurfer said:


> Got this at BAAD. http://www.coastalfishinggear.com/wade_right_stringer_holder.php


Thanks.


----------



## Jimbo1728

I have a Bay Devil wade belt that has quick release strap to hold stringer. Works great.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Jimbo1728 said:


> I have a Bay Devil wade belt that has quick release strap to hold stringer. Works great.


Thanks Jimbo1728


----------



## bong

Aquafowler said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one having this problem. The spike on my string kept coming out of my holder. Almost lost fish because of this. Tripped across this product at johnny's the other day. It's made by grindit gear. It's a spring loaded holder. I have to say it works great. With a little practice I can take my spike out one handed. I've never posted about a product before, but this one is as good as sliced bread!


Just got mine in the mail last night. Pretty nifty piece of engineering. Will try it out this weekend. Thanks for sharing. It looks to be exactly what I need.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

